# what isTenerife and the Canary Islands like?



## samtheman32 (Apr 14, 2010)

I am 34 years old and male and from the UK. My dad and I bought an apartment in the Marbella area in 2008. I really like hot sunny summer weather and beaches. I have just found out that Tenerife has nice hot and sunny weather for most of year which means that Tenerife has even better weather then Marbella. I have never been to Tenerife is it a nice place to have a holiday home or even a nice place to live? Is the weather and the beaches really thast nice and better then Marbella? I am not a fan of places lkike Magaluf or Benidorm and I hope that there are not to many places on the island like that. Are there any good towns on the beach and placese to go and see pub bands and meet ex-pats?
Any info on the Canarys and Ternerife would be nice.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live here in the Canary Islands, miles away from Tenerife, however if you try the south of the islands you will find a better climate than the North. The temperature rarely goes below 18ºC. The best Islands for beaches are Fuerteventura and Gran Canaria.

If I were you I would first try a short break to get the feel of the place, try Puerto Colon, or Los Cristianos on Tenerife, Maspalomas, Puerto Rico, Puerto Mogan or Playa del Ingles on the Island of Gran Canaria. Almost anywhere on Fuerteventura,

Hepa


----------

